# No Shave November



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

Who's participating?
I know a few cubers at Princeton were, but I'm not sure how widespread the event is.
I have been, but I'm really tempted to stop now and just get it over with; shave and haircut at the same time.

For those of you that don't know, the entire point of the event is simply to not shave for the entirety of the month of November.

-statue


----------



## Carrot (Nov 11, 2010)

I participate =D


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 11, 2010)

I wanted to participate... and God knows I'd have a heavy head afterwards. But alas, my parents won't let me... ='(


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm still waiting for work to complain.
It's a McDonald's, so nothing fancy, but I'm sure they have some sort of rules about excess facial hair.

Once they complain...meh, I need a higher-paying job anyway.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Once they complain...meh, I need a higher-paying job anyway.


 
"Refused to cut his beard..." is always a good reference.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

Ive been going strong. Im glad I dont get facial hair fast , im still at peach fuzz stage


----------



## anders (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't shaved since July 2008...


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I wanted to participate... and God knows I'd have a heavy head afterwards. But alas, my parents won't let me... ='(


 
??????


----------



## number1failure (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't forget "Don't shave December"! Thank God for "Just shave that nasty beard January".


----------



## Bob (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn, I didn't know about this.


----------



## Meep (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't shaved in the last 19 years lolol


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 11, 2010)

anders said:


> I haven't shaved since July 2008...


 
post a pic


----------



## Bryan (Nov 11, 2010)

I plan on not shaving from Christmas to my birthday. That's when it's coldest outside and a beard is warm for shoveling snow.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 11, 2010)

Here in the UK, the point of the event is to raise awareness for testicular & prostate cancer.
I am participating.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Here in the UK, the point of the event is to raise awareness for testicular & prostate cancer.
> I am participating.


 Oh I'm glad UK Open was at the beginning of November then!


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 11, 2010)

I know this as MANvember :3


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ Signature stealer 

Even though mine's better


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 11, 2010)

I think you already know I'm participating, but I haven't shaved since Oct. 23rd. This is the longest my beard has ever grown.

Btw, it's called Neanderthal November!


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 11, 2010)

Novembeard.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I hadn't shaved since mid/late october, but I started trimming my **** earlier last week (just before cubetcha) then shaved it all off the other day. I wanted to do no shave, but I mean, c'mon I do 3+ weeks ALL the time so it'd be nothing special.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Novembeard.


 
Epic win


----------



## Brettludlow (Nov 11, 2010)

Dunno about you guys, but I'm going all the way to Januhairy


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 11, 2010)

I always celebrated Octobeard.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2010)

You guys have it all wrong. It's called Movember, and you are only meant to grow your lip hair.

Also, Statue please, LMAO that is nothing but a little bumfluff. Grow a real beard then see if your work complains.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 11, 2010)

joey said:


> JonnyWhoopes said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to participate... and God knows I'd have a heavy head afterwards. But alas, my parents won't let me... ='(
> ...


 
After the month was over, I'd have enough hair on my face to make my head physically heavy.


----------



## Logan (Nov 11, 2010)

I was going strong until last night. It was either have my beard, or kiss my girlfriend... maybe next year


----------



## MrData (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm participating in it...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> You guys have it all wrong. It's called Movember, and you are only meant to grow your lip hair.
> 
> Also, Statue please, LMAO that is nothing but a little bumfluff. Grow a real beard then see if your work complains.


 Actually, they complained today.
Well, he mentioned it yesterday, but told me I have to tonight. RAWR.
Meh, I need a haircut anyway, so I may as well get both in one. :/


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 11, 2010)

Deja vu!

In kayaking we have the annual "Curt Davis Invitational Mustache Growing Contest of Paddle Sports" since 2006.

Limiting the "no shave zone" to the upper lip area creates an awesome look...


----------



## da25centz (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yes, every year

i usually go all the way into fuzzbruary


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Actually, they complained today.
> Well, he mentioned it yesterday, but told me I have to tonight. RAWR.
> Meh, I need a haircut anyway, so I may as well get both in one. :/


 
Lololo strict.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha my friends and I at school are doing it lmao.


----------



## anders (Nov 11, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> post a pic



Here are a few


----------



## Lorken (Nov 12, 2010)

Movember! Been giving it an attempt ever since year 11. I think this year, I can finally grow something though, it grows so slow!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 12, 2010)

i will, because all i got is peach fuzz


----------



## ninjabob7 (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't shaved yet, but it's starting to look pretty bad. I may give up before the end of the month.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 12, 2010)

I participate. It's not much of a challenge, because I don't have to shave yet.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I participate. It's not much of a challenge, because I don't have to shave yet.


 
You're 12 and what is this


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 12, 2010)

No, because I'm not stupid.

Oh wait, it's because I don't have enough facial hair to shave yet. But I'm also not stupid.


----------



## Chrish (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonder how many people are going to participate that it doesn't even apply to.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I participate. It's not much of a challenge, because I don't have to shave yet.


 
...fail.

Yeah no I'm not participating. :3
I kind of look like a douche when I don't shave, so yeah.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 13, 2010)

Chrish said:


> Wonder how many people are going to participate that it doesn't even apply to.


 
Like women and children?



IamWEB said:


> No, because I'm not stupid.
> 
> Oh wait, it's because I don't have enough facial hair to shave yet. But I'm also not stupid.


 
How is having a beard stupid, I think you're just jealous


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 13, 2010)

i want to participate but i cant stand my sideburns so im growing a gottee instead and not shaving that instead of my whole face


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 13, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Here in the UK, the point of the event is to raise awareness for testicular & prostate cancer.
> I am participating.


 
Same in NZ and we call it 'movember'


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 13, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Here in the UK, the point of the event is to raise awareness for testicular & prostate cancer.
> I am participating.


 
Same thing is happening here. I don't understand how growing a beard or mustache would raise awareness for cancer, though.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2010)

Lorken said:


> How is having a beard stupid, I think you're just jealous


 
I said it was stupid and then said it wasn't, in such a manner that I never actually thought it was.
But I don't even want a beard.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Same in NZ and we call it 'movember'


 
Had you any need to say that after I already linked to the wikipedia page?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 14, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Same thing is happening here. I don't understand how growing a beard or mustache would raise awareness for cancer, though.


 
Just like any other unusual activity could be considered for fundraising? The effects last longer than somebody doing something like a sponsored silence for a day, so I think it's quite a good idea really.

Lots of my friends are doing this. They get asked "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ON YOUR FACE?!?!!" a lot, and they can say "oh, well, I'm not shaving for November to raise money for charity, would you like to sponsor me?"... works a treat.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2010)

Lorken said:


> How is having a beard stupid, I think you're just jealous


 
I'm jealous ;-;


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't shaved in over a year, so I'm participating.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 15, 2010)

Shaved today, job interview


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've wondered, if men are growing their facial hair for raising funds for prostate cancer research, should women grow their armpit hair for breast cancer research? 

I'm participating myself alongside a bunch of my co-workers. Half-way in, I haven't rasied as much money as I would've liked, and I am very well aware of how ridiculous I look when I grow facial hair, but I'm doing it anyway for prostate cancer research and awareness. Sure, it smacks of slacktivism (ie: putting forth very minimal effort but believing that you're doing something beneficial), but it's probably a lot more effective than those breast cancer campaigns where you change your Facebook status to mention your bra colour or where you leave your purse. 

So, feel like upping your Karma count and helping out a fellow cuber? http://ca.movember.com/mospace/119667/


----------



## Tyjet66 (Nov 15, 2010)

The football players at my school do this, I was going to as well but my girlfriend wouldn't let me...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> I've wondered, if men are growing their facial hair for raising funds for prostate cancer research, *should women grow their armpit hair for breast cancer research*?
> 
> I'm participating myself alongside a bunch of my co-workers. Half-way in, I haven't rasied as much money as I would've liked, and I am very well aware of how ridiculous I look when I grow facial hair, but I'm doing it anyway for prostate cancer research and awareness. Sure, it smacks of slacktivism (ie: putting forth very minimal effort but believing that you're doing something beneficial), but it's probably a lot more effective than those breast cancer campaigns where you change your Facebook status to mention your bra colour or where you leave your purse.
> 
> So, feel like upping your Karma count and helping out a fellow cuber? http://ca.movember.com/mospace/119667/


 
I guess the reason this hasn't really taken off is that nobody can see it at this time of year (and if it was the summer, you can be sure as hell that women would do anything possible to hide it) and it's also kind of a hygiene issue for a lot of people. Hey, at least having interesting facial hair can be cool, I can think of few, if any situations in which armpit hair is cool! We have a few women orientated events in the UK to raise money for cancer that I don't think happen for men, so we do some things! We just prepare to bake/run rather than grow additional body hair to raise money


----------



## Lorken (Nov 16, 2010)

For women, there's boobs on bikes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

Lorken said:


> For women, there's boobs on bikes


----------



## Logan (Nov 16, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Lorken said:
> 
> 
> > For women, there's boobs on bikes


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm participating. Not too hard though. No one cares.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 16, 2010)

Logan said:


>


 


StachuK1992 said:


>


 


Lorken said:


> For women, there's boobs on bikes


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here in minnesota i don't think there really is a point to it. Just because is why.
I'm not participating. I shaved on day one.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 15, 2012)

Halfway through ladies, and yes, it is shaping into the tash that broke a thousand smiles, I mean hearts.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

